# ANY HELP ME BY GIVING A INFORMATON?



## IBS-MIZAN (Mar 8, 2015)

I HAVE HUGE GAS ACIDITY. AND MUCUSE IN STOOL .GAS MOVING ALL MY BODY. MUCUSE OR LIQUID STAYS IN MY RIGHT SIDE IN ABDOMEN. CAN ANYBODY TOLD ME THAT LIQIDE OR MUCUS CREATE DUE TO ACIDITY OR GAS WHICH CAME OUT FROM WATER WHEN I DRINKING WATER


----------

